# Benchmade Model 42



## Phil Elmore (Aug 9, 2004)

*Review Link*


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 9, 2004)

Good review.  I love my 42. I would just like to add, at first, the titanium handles seemed a bit light to me.  But the pivots feel buttery smooth, so it works very fast. Its a different feel than the majority of balisongs  i have owned, some with handles so heavy you feel like you could actually use it as a small flail. Rather than using the momentum of the weight of the handle, the 42 feels more dirrectly connected to your wrist movement.


----------

